# Arm wrestling



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Thought I'd just bring this up as a subject and also ask; what muscles need to be trained to get better at arm wrestling?

I was wondering if I am already training those muscles, so I can beat all my friends one day :thumb:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ended up finding some info http://www.armwrestling-supersite.com/biceps.htm

Bicep's dont play a major part in winning!


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd say your core muscles would be group! I bet it puts alot of strain on your rotator cuffs though! :shrug:

My brother who wiegh's as much as an anorexic skeleton used to beat me at arm wrestling but he is no where near as big as me or as strong in the gym! His technique must have been better! Lol!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

I stay clear of arm wrestling these days, whenever us lads used to be out or on lads hols we all started it after a few beers and my arms were ruined for days afterwards !!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Arm wrestling is about internal rotation of your upper arm, your pecs do that, so a strong chest will help. The other muscles are stabilisers and include but not limited to, biceps and delts.

Its not worth it though, many people have snapped their humerus bone arm wrestling, once you do that, you are in a cast for 3 months minimum and will probably have an operation.

I see these at the hospital usually after stag nights.

SD


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, arm wrestling is not a good test of strength at all, compared to something like deadlifting. So next time your mates ask for an arm wrestle, suggest a deadlift comp. instead. :tongue:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I snapped my Humerus arm wrestling and have never been right since, the break is called a spiral fracture and is a twisting of the bone rather than a snap, this leaves the person with 2 long jagged pieces of bone which almost always have to be repaired with pins and plates like mine had to. Since having this injury people always ask me what the 15 cm scar is on the back of my arm from under the elbow cap up to the split in the triceps head. 3 times I have been asked because the other person had the same scar as myself and guess what it was from arm wrestling. Add to this around 3 years out of the gym and the possibility of a partially bent arm for the rest of your life and as you can imagine the risks far outweigh the fun of beating an opponent. I was working on the ships when it happened and it was a thing which blokes did for bets and so on. And before you are thinking that my arm broke because I lost that is not the case it usually happens when 2 people of similar standard are matched, when 1 is much better the arm just gets pushed down and will not rotate off the bone. Please anybody reading this please take note it is the one thing in my life I wish I could take back. :confused1:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

to back up what ricksii has just said, i am currently recovering from breaking my humorus on the 27th of december after some drunken arm wrestling.

I was never a big fan of it but my mate had been bugging me to go up against him for ages. I am 14.5 stone and you are lucky if he is 9.5. I have been lifting since i was 17 and am 25. He doesnt go to the gym at all.

I am far far stronger than him and i had beaten him already. He wanted a rematch which i gave him as it wasnt really much of a struggle. During the rematch i went to finish him and BOOM!!! the loudest crack i had heard for a long time. I thought i had broke my mates glass table.

Fast forward a few days and i had been rushed to hospital in ambulance, had 3 operations after having a blood clot and other nasty stuff. Layed up in bed till new years day and left with a plate in my arm and a 12inch scar with 48 staples.

Lost my job and am now sitting around wondering how on earth it happened.

Im gutted about it. So if i can stop anyone making same mistake listen and listen good.

DO NOT ARM WRESTLE FOR FUN. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING DONT DO IT.

Im not sure why it happened but i think i was reaching to far across the table and all the pressure was on my elbow.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

If you take gym seriously leave arm wrestling alone. You probably gong to injure yourself unless you train properly for it.

I have arm wrestled mates a few times, beat them and then they have the last laugh cause my arm is sore the next day!! not worth it. I think through hard gyming you build enough strength to give a good arm wrestle but dont build up other ares that are required and end up getting injured easily.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

i was armwrestlin mi m8 1 nyt in pub ,hes twice the size of me his arms r like my legs and i won him ,so size isnt everything,but both of our arms sufferd bad pains from it!!! keeping away frm pub sprorts frm now on lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Damn, I don't think i'll bother arm wrestling ever again, not worth the risk..

An irritating break.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I have a very good friend who is an arm wrestler and so is his brother. We have been to watch him compete. Arm wrestling comps are VERY strictly refereed and one of the major things is not letting the wrist go behind the shoulder. If I recall correctly it HAS to stay in line, if it drops back a 'fault is called and the competitors are reset. This is to prevent such injuries. I'm sure it still happens but competion wrestling is MUCH safer than drunken wrestling. It's really exciting stuff too...I love it!


----------



## Harold16 (Jun 3, 2010)

Armwrestling is an excellent sport as long as you are with a fully qualified BAF club (NOT THESE 'ARMPOWER' IDIOTS you see at UK EXPO'S). I started 'pulling' as it is termed when i was 19 and caught the bug from then, it's a technical sport with many movements involving dynamic and static strength with the contact component for force being the hand and wrist. I turn up to practice once every 3 weeks and pull with national/international champions for 2/3 hours. It's a bigger more popular sport over here in the states, but i believe you guys have access to some crazy strong athletes in England.

If you would like to start training and are in England i believe you should join the free BAF approved Rossendale forum: Free forum : Rossendale Armwrestling - Great Britain - uk

If you would like to know more about the history of the sport then watch this DocuFilm: 




The reason why i like turning up to practice and pulling regularly is the wholesomeness of the training, IE Your Tendons, ligaments, bones, joints and muscles get trained and you can feel these components getting functionally stronger as you progress. I don't recommend doing practice any more than every 14 days to begin with as your humerus, radius and ulna and tendons must be given time to thicken and restructure.

I believe these videos feature some of the best armwrestlers in England and you should be able to contact them via the Rossendale Forum:


----------

